# Shortlines



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I am collecting rolling stock for my model RR from small, and mostly fallen, road names from the southeast. I came across the ATW.



> The *Atlantic and Western Railway* (reporting mark *ATW*) is a Class III short-line railroad operating about 10 miles (16 km) of track in Lee County, North Carolina.











Atlantic and Western Railway - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









__





HawkinsRails - Atlantic & Western







hawkinsrails.net





These days all we hear about are the big four. I had no idea there were so many shortlines left in the US.






Shortline railroad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







> About 700 railroads operate common carrier freight service in the United States.








List of common carrier freight railroads in the United States - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The current issue of Trains magazine is their annual shortline issue. One of the featured lines is the Alexander Railroad in NC. It only got 2 pages, but then it's a *VERY* short line at only 18 miles.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Atlantic & Western is one of those shortlines that "lends" its reporting marks to one of the big leasing/fleet management companies.

There are more cars out there marked ATW than the entire length of the railroad many times over.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Interesting...


----------

